# which is better hoyt or bowtech



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*Hoyt info*

I am a Hoyt guy, so I will give you what I know about Hoyts, and I will NOT bash Bowtech.
Hoyt has several cams,

Cam 1/2: (by far the most common) it has an adjustable draw length of about 2.5" It is fairly smooth, but does have a little "hump" as you come over the peak

Spiral Cam 1/2: It is similar to the regular cam 1/2, but is draw lenght speciffic. it has a slightly harder draw force curve, but from that you gain a little speed.

Zephyr Cam 1/2: this is the new cam that hoyt came out with for their Trycon in 2006. the Trycon and Trycon XL are the only bows that you can get this cam on. They are draw length speciffic and have a similar draw force curve to the regualr cam 1/2

Versa Cam 1/2: Hoyt made this cam for their "youth" model bows, it has a very heigh adjustability in draw length. It is only available on the RinTec and the Banshee.

Wheel 1/2: again this is only an option on a couple bows, it has a soft draw force curve, but is slower

Just look around on hoyt's webpage, you can gets lots of info there, along with watching all of the Tec videos, some are good, some are not
www.hoyt.com 
or if you wan to go directly to the cams http://www.hoyt.com/products/cams.tpl

Hope this helps, and hopefully someone can help fill you in on what Bowtech has to offer.

Mitch


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm another one for hoyt, i cant bash bowtech cuz ive never shot one. but i can say that my hoyt protec is the best bow i ever owned, i have the cam 1/2 and i think its a smooth draw, it feels so nice after the shot and it holds really steady! just my thoughts


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

bowtech


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i like both companies my next bow will be a bowtech because i like them a bit more for fingers than hoyt but i sugest if you can shoot both and picl the one you like most most archery shops will let you try the bow out in the back where they usually have a range in the back for that kind of stuff but it all comes down to wich one fits you best


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you like apples or oranges?

Seriously, toss it up. Shoot both, and see what feels better to you. Every ATer here couldnt tell you what bow will feel better to you, so go shoot 'em both and see...
For the record- It has been said that the Cam 1/2 has a harsh cycle, but nobody I know has complained, and Ive never noticed it...
If I was in your shoes, Im goin' HOYT!!!

My 2 Cents...Good luck...


----------



## Hoyt Proelite (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a Hoyt guy. I have a Hoyt Proelite and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

in my experience with my vtec and cam .5, it is extermely smooth. Like a knife through butter. 

I also like bowtechs though, but theyre my second. Like white said, pick what feels best to YOU.


----------



## mathewsshtr (Sep 8, 2006)

mathews


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I have owned one of each. My vote goes for Hoyt.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

if you get the chance to hold the two side by side... i have a feeling your gonna pick a hoyt. I am not bashing bowtech by anymeans, its just, to me, a hoyt side by side with any other bow... the other bow just feels "cheap".

The standard cam 1/2 on most hoyt bows is super smooth and you can adjust the draw without a bowpress. 

The spiral cam (which i have on my turbotec) has a fairly harsh draw curve, but you do gain lots of speed

just my $.02


----------



## Flamer (Aug 14, 2006)

Bowtech and thats just what I like


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

mathewsshtr said:


> mathews


id haf 2 agree with this guy..:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm a hoyt guy too Ive never shot a bowtec although I have heard good things about them but in my mind hoyt blows everything out of the water as far as feel and accuaracy One of the big things that I have noticed with the hoyts after holding other bows it the grip, it is a lot thinner than anything I have held before and the other bows almost force you to put a death grip on your bow because it has such a darn big grip. Also the cam1/2 system is really smooth and doesn't click or groan when you pull it back. As I said before I can't really compare a hoyt to another bow as far as actually shooting one long term but having shot a couple of my buddies bows a couple times hoyt kicks butt.


----------



## bowtechnut2004 (Jun 6, 2004)

BowTech I have the Allegiance and the Tribute and I love them. Both Smooth as Silk !!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I feel i have to add to this again...

He has a huge point about the grip. I wouldnt be able to shoot without that toohpick(compared to other grips) grip in my hand. I would probably have to shoot open handed. The only thing that really comes close is the riser grips in the Apex...is it? And the Elites are made that way too. I asked the guy if bowtech made a smaller grip, he said no. If bowtech got a new grip, theyd REALLY have something.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

With mathews you can switch to a different grip, or shoot of the riser plain or with tape (just not as cool looking).

You should try shooting them all.


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

go with a good ol' Hoyt


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok i also have to add AGAIN...

theres one thing you really cant over emphisize. GO WITH WHAT IS MOST COMFORTABLE TO YOU!!!!!

I said before...dont do it just because dave cousins and jeff hopkins do it. What works for them may not suit you.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowtech!!!!!!


----------



## FurTaker (Oct 22, 2006)

*experiance is the key!*

my vote is for hoyt, i have never liked bowtech and never will.


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

i have shot hoyts for years but when the trykon came out i bought one and the draw curve of the cam was terrible, so now i shoot a bowtech tribute. but if the 07 hoyts are smother i will own the new vectrix. both are great bow companys i just did not like the zepher cam on the trykon.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i have shot both hoyt and bowtech didnt like either the grips are wierd i like my martins tough and reliable but out of hoyt and bowtech i would have to say bowtech there faster and smoother


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

bowtechs are like fat chicks fun to play with but you wouldn't want your friends to see you with one ....:wink: :wink:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been a Hoyt guy for years!!!
But I am looking hard at others this year after their decision to drop the spiral.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Sean if this wasnt supposed to be a family friendly archery site, i would most definately make that my signature. Very nicely put.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey bowtechs need love too! :chortle:


----------



## Larry1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Shoot them both, then decide which is best for your style of shooting, I shoot a Hoyt, and a Martin. However I know that the Bowtech is an awsome bow also. Only you can decide which is best for you!:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I cant wait to see where bowtech goes in a few years. They WILL be pushing matthews back, i guarantee it  . I dont have anything actually against mathews, but i like bowtechs better. For some reason i cant pull a 60# mathews, but i CAN pull a 65# or higher, i think, havent tried it, Hoyt and Bowtech. The bowtech guy says its where the cam peaks it peak weight at.


----------



## JoeZoo (Oct 22, 2006)

*Either*

I own a Bowtech Allegiance and a Hoyt Protec. Either one shoots deer dead. They are both smooth, and I'd say whatever feels better in your hand at full draw is what you should get. I shot a Mathews, but I wasn't impressed. Felt "tinny" to me.

Best of luck with your choice!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i say hoyt ive shoten a diamond and didnt like it at all


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well diamonds are bowtechs, but none the less, its not the same. I wouldnt buy a reflex, but id buy a diamond. There are a lot of quality extras but into the actual brand name then the little guy brand they buy out. Not to mention, you probably tried a solo-cam diamond? Most if not all of the actual bowtechs are now a Dual/Binary. Big difference.


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

hunter3 said:


> which is smother .which one can you adjust the draw on


Ive shot everything and nothing shoots as smooth and confident as my Constitution. Changing mods on Bowtechs is a simple mod swap, 2 screws per cam=2 minutes. I just couldnt get the Hoyt to fell like i wanted. Not bashing, just giving my 2 cents.


----------

